# RST First Air 24 Losbrechkraft



## brainsail (29. August 2013)

Ich habe hier einen neue RST First Air 24 für das Rad meines Sohnes. Ich hab erstmal ohne einzubauen sie 'gefedert'. Die Losbrechkraft ist so groß, dass sie für das Fliegengewicht des Fahrers unbrauchbar wäre. Es ist um Größenordnungen mehr als bei meinen Rock Shox Gabeln. Ich kann etwas Fett auf den Tauchrohren erkennen und aus dem Ventil kommt öl, also ganz trocken ist sie nicht.
Ist das normal bei der Gabel oder wird das noch viel besser wenn ich sie mal aufschraube und richtig schmiere? Oder wird das allein vom fahren besser?


----------



## brainsail (30. August 2013)

Nachdem ich die Standrohre abgeschraubt habe, sehe ich, dass die große Losbrechkraft von der Dämpferseite kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (30. August 2013)

Guck doch mal hier rein.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=639998  Was meinst du mit Standrohre abgeschraubt? Hast du das Casting, die untere Gabelhälfte (Tauchrohre und Verstärkungsbügel) von den Standrohren getrennt? Wenn ja, hast du doch den Druck ablasen müssen. Hast du da mal vorm Zerlegen die Leichtgängigkeit überprüft? Wenn nicht, stecke die Gabel doch nochmal zusammen und prüfe, ob und wie leicht sich die Gabel zusammenschieben  und auseinander ziehen lässt. Vielleicht noch die Dämpferpatrone abschrauben. Geht es schwer, liegt es wahrscheinlich an mangelnder Schmierung. Kann aber auch an der Dämpferpatrone liegen, deshalb wenn möglich diese ausbauen. Was ich hier schreibe, gilt allgemein, nicht speziell für deine Gabel. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie und ob deine Dämpferpatrone abzubauen ist, da ich mich mit RST nicht auskenne.


----------



## brainsail (30. August 2013)

Danke. Ich hatte Stand- und Tauchrohr verwechselt.
Die Stange, die in das Dämpferrohr einfährt, war schwergängig. Ich habe jetzt den ganzen Dämpfer ausgebaut und die Stange richtig mit PM600 gefettet. Dann ging sie leichter. Das Fett wird aber schnell wieder abgestreift.
Nachdem ich die Gabel wieder zusammen gebaut habe, Federt sie nur noch einen cm ein. Ich habe 90 ml Dämpferöl eingefüllt, wie in dem Video für die First Air angegeben. Rausgekommen sind 76 ml plus ein paar Spritzer, die daneben gingen. Es gingen aber nicht 14 ml daneben. Ich habe zu den alten 76 ml noch 14 ml 5 WT öl dazugegeben. Ist wohl zu viel. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viel in die First Air 24 gehört?


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (11. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,


machen wir es ganz einfach was die Ölmenge betrifft: so wenig wie möglich / so viel wie nötig. Grundsätzlich gehen 90ml in die Gabel, aber man sollte bedenken dass man die Zugstufe befüllen muss! Dort sammel sich Lufe wenn man die Gabel komplett neu befüllen will - umgekehrt verbleibt dort Öl wenn man die Gabel entleert!

An sich sollte die Druckstufe / deren Ventil gerade so von Öl überdeckt sein, sonst hat man im schlimmsten Fall (Überfüllt) eine sich mitten im Federweg blockierende Gabel!

Was bei den RST Gabel immes wichtig ist, ist ein gutes Schmierfett an den Buchsen / zwischen Buchsen und Staubdichtungen. Das macht einen Großteil der Reibung aus.

Nicht vergessen die Luftkammer (NACH ABLASSEN DES LUFTDRUCKES) zu schmieren! Gabelfett und 5ml Öl in die Luftkammer geben. Ist diese trocken kommt es über kurz oder Lang zu einem Luftverlust und natürlich einer hohen inneren Reibung der Gabel!

So, genug der Tips 

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## brainsail (18. September 2013)

90 ml sind zu viel. Da federt sie gar nicht mehr ein. Wenn man die Menge erraten muss, kann man die Gabel nicht ernsthaft warten. Aber zum wegwerfen ist sie zu teuer.
Die große Reibung kam nicht von den Buchsen. Wie gesagt kam sie von der Stange die von unten in die Zugstufe reingeht. Fetten hat es etwas besser gemacht, aber immer noch nicht so, dass sie brauchbar wäre. Wenn ich einen Luftdruck einstelle, der für so ein leichtes Kind geht, dann federt sie nichtmal voll aus. Es gibt also immer noch keine brauchbare Federgabel in 24 Zoll.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. September 2013)

Hallo brainsail,

was mache ich falsch dass ich 90 ml in die Gabel bekomme 
Spaß beiseite - ich habe eine Defektgabel (Rebound-Kopf lose = Klappergeräusche) heute mal zerlegt, un komplett "neu aufgebaut".
In der Gabel sind nun gut 85 ml 2.5er MOTOREX Öl, der Luftkolben ist der der VOGUE (höhere Reibung aber hält höheren Drücken stand) mit reichlich Öl (15W40) und Gabelfett (Slickoleum) versehen.
Die Dichtung der C-Cup Dichtung am Rebound hat eine recht hohe Reibung, aber im Betrieb "steht diese im Öl" und die Gabel arbeitet einwandfrei.
Den Schnellschuß "es gibt keine brauchbare Federgabel in 24" " sollte man erst äußern wenn man auch mal versucht hat das defekte Teil zu tauschen.

Gruß vom Stephan vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## Waldschratt (13. November 2013)

Hat sich denn eine zufriedenstellende Funktion der Gabel eingestellt?


----------



## brainsail (13. November 2013)

Nein.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (19. November 2013)

Hallo brainsail,


zur Not kann sich auch mal das RST_Europe_Team über die Gabel her machen.
Ein "Wegwerfen" ist in der Tat eine etwas überhastete Reaktion den Geldbeutel zu entleeren. Wie schon im anderen Thread geschrieben - das Feedback für die agbel ist durchweg positiv. Mit Öl in der Luftkammer läuft die Gabel sahnig - die Haftreibung der Dichtungen im "trockenen" Zustand ist immens.

Gruß vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## brainsail (13. April 2014)

Ich habe inzwischen mal eine Ausstellung von RST Gabeln gesehen. Da konnte man auf Lenker drücken, die an die Gabeln geschraubt waren. die hatten alle so eine große Losbrechkraft. Ist wohl bei dem Hersteller so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. April 2014)

habe aktuell 3 gabeln von dem hersteller, insgesamt 4 stück gehabt. von sigma über storm bis zur omega. die sigmas (hatte 2 stück) waren beide einwandfrei. bei der storm war etwas überredungskunst nötig aber nun läuft sie auch sahnig. die omega bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren, aber vom "drücken" war sie ebenfalls einwandfrei.
zum vergleich habe ich auch 2 marzocchis hier, eine 888 und eine monster. ebenfalls gefahren/besessen habe ich schon mehrere marzocchis. denke ich erkenne schon unterschiede in der funktionsweise.

problem bei rst ist leider das patentbedingte system der fettschmierung. da kann man besten dank an den patenthalter senden.


----------



## brainsail (13. April 2014)

Interessant. Wer ist denn der Patenthalter? Und wie geht die patentierte Fettschmierung?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. April 2014)

ich meinte damit eher, das rst um keine kosten an den patenthalter zahlen zu müssen, auf fettschmierung arbeitet. eine ölschmierung wäre effizienter, dieses liegt meines wissens aber bei rockshox. die restlichen firmen, die ebenfalls auf ölschmierung arbeiten zahlen dann halt ablöse.


----------



## bastl-axel (14. April 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich meinte damit eher, das rst um keine kosten an den patenthalter zahlen zu müssen, auf fettschmierung arbeitet. eine ölschmierung wäre effizienter, dieses liegt meines wissens aber bei rockshox. die restlichen firmen, die ebenfalls auf ölschmierung arbeiten zahlen dann halt ablöse.


Ob ich jetzt mit Fett oder Öl schmiere, bedarf es keiner Lizenz eines Patentinhabers, weil dies ein Allgemeingut ist. Ein spezielles Fettreservoir oder spezielle Bohrungen, um das Öl richtig zu platzieren, können durch Patente geschützt sein, aber nicht, ob ich das Gabelinnere einfette oder einöle. Suntour hat auch viele Gabeln mit langlebiger, aber zäher Fettschmierung, empfiehlt aber als "Tuningmaßnahme" auf Ölschmierung umzustellen. Dann sollte man aber öfter einen Service machen.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (22. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wenig geschädigt sind wir aus Finale zurück - auch die STORM hat dank Semi Bath sauber gewerkelt und alle noch so ruppigen Passagen weggeschlürft.
So kake ich doch auch mal hier im Thread ein: in der Tat ist der Fluch und Segen von RST aufgrund von Kostengründen auf Fett anstelle Öl zu setzen. Die Kosten entstehen nicht durch Patentgebühren (welche es in der Tat auch gar nicht gibt), sondern weil man aufgrund der Ölschmierung der Gabel eine Dichtigkeitsprüfung des Castings / Tauchrohreinheit machen muss. Sämtliche Tauchrohreinheiten welche aus Magnesium gefertigt sind (also 99.9% der Mitte-High-End Gabeln am Markt), haben potentielle Leckage Probleme... deren Schmieröl kann sich aufgrund von Lunkern o.ä. im schlimmsten Fall bis zur Scheibenbremse vormogeln -> ein Gefahrenpotential!
Des weiteren hat Öl zur Schmierung der Gabel noch einen weiteren Schwachpunkt: stehet eis einmal unten im Tauchrohr, schmiert es die Gabel auch nicht mehr - man muss duie Gabel auf den Kopf stellen. In dem Fall muss aber auch der Gabelhersteller mitdenken und die Führungsbuchsen der Gabel schlitzen, sonst erreicht man mit dem "auf den Kopf stellen" auch hier wieder rein gar nichts.

Fett bleibt in Position wenn sinnvoll im Bereich der Buchsen aufgetragen, Fett wird sich in der Regel auch nicht auf das BRemssystem ergiessen, hat aber -wenn nicht technisch perfekt- den Nachteil recht temperaturabängig zu sein. Einmal abgestriffen sollte man es wieder in Position bringen (Wartungsintervalle!).

Was wir bei RST peu a peu in die Produktion einbringen ist ein "semi bath"; also beibehalten der Fettschmierung aber die Schmierung der oberen Führungsbuchse mitsamt Dichtung / Abstreifer über einen Schwamm der mit zähem Öl getränkt ist. Das erscheint uns der beste Kompromiss und hat sich in der Praxis bewährt. Eine RST F1RST 30 benutzt etwa das System.

Dies nur als Beispiel (neben Buchsen, Öl etc.) wie die Firma RST kontinuierlich an einer Produktverbesserung arbeitet um für den Preis das beste aus dem Material herauszuholen. Leider ist es beizeiten recht schwierig den Spagat zwischen "ich will billig" der Kunden wie auch Hersteller! und guter Performance zu meistern... aber das wäre ein Blick (zu) weit hinter die Kulissen der Fahrradindustrie :-D

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe.


----------



## storck-riesen (1. März 2015)

Hallo Stephan,

ich habe für meinen Sohn jetzt auch eine First Air 24 gekauft. Die Gabel ist neu und sollte ja 60mm Federweg haben. Ich habe die Gabel einfach mal zusammengedrückt bis sie auf Block ging. Das Ergebnis waren ca. 43mm Federweg.





Anschließend wollte ich mal nach dem Luftdruck schauen. Leider hat meine Gabelpumpe die Luft aus der Gabel herausgelassen, sodass ich nicht weiß, welcher Luftdruck in der Gabel war. Ich habe dann die Gabel zusammengedrückt und ca.53mm Federweg gemessen. Mit 5 bar in der Gabel konnte ich wieder 53mm messen, mit 2,5 bar dann ebenfalls. Ich schätze das vorher ( bei den gemessenen 43mm) auch in etwa 2,5 bar in der Gabel waren.





Welchen Wert sollte ich denn theoretisch ablesen können? Der Wert sollte doch eigentlich unabhängig vom Luftdruck immer gleich sein? Gibt es eine Empfehlung bezüglich Luftdruck in Relation zum Körpergewicht? Vielleicht eine technische Dokumentation auf der RST HP?





Der blaue Rebound Knopf passt eigentlich so gar nicht ins Farbkonzept unseres Bikes. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den gegen einen roten auszutauschen? Evtl. passt da ja etwas von einer anderen Gabel?

Danke im Voraus für deine Hilfe.

Grüße

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RST_Europe_Team (5. März 2015)

Hallo Uwe,

bei allen Gabeln mit fixer Negativ Stahlfeder (also auch die Gabeln eines sehr renomierten US Herstellers) variiert die Einbaulänge der Gabel mit dem Luftdruck. Die gemessenen Werte sind aber schon ein wenig arg grenzwertig - zugegeben.
Eine Luftdrucktabelle gibt es schon, aber die ist etwas lückenhaft und deckt die F1RST 24 nicht ab: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1781955 - sorry. Ich würde die Tabelle einer STITCH / Space jump zu Rate ziehen.
Die genaue Abstimmung dann über den SAG. 

Ist die Gabel neu, wurde ein Service durchgeführt und die Gabel neu abgeschmiert?

Bezüglich des Knopfes. Da kann ich nur raten, eventuell hat MANITOU stwas im Programm?
Ansonsten den Lack wegätzen und mit einem Lasurrot überlackieren - wäre einen Versuch wert 

Gruß vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## storck-riesen (6. März 2015)

Hallo Stephan,

mmmh, hilft mir jetzt leider nicht wirklich so richtig weiter. Verstehe ich das richtig: Je mehr Luftdruck die Gabel bekommt, desto größer die Einbaulänge, aber max 41cm? Oder umgedreht gefragt: Wenn ich wenig Luftdruck benötige, weil der Junior recht leicht ist und die Gabel trotzdem sensibel ansprechen soll, desto weniger Federweg steht zur Verfügung? Die Gabel hat mit 5bar und 2,5bar jeweils knapp 53mm Federweg.
Hat evtl. die eingefüllte Ölmenge irgendwie einen Einfluss? Hab da mal was von dir gelesen: " So wenig wie möglich, soviel wie notwendig." Oder so ähnlich. Befindet sich diese Ölmenge oben im Standrohr (unter dem Lockouthebel) oder unten im Standrohr (Gabel muss demontiert werden)?  Auf was bezieht sich diese Aussage? Was muss mit Öl bedeckt sein?

Die Gabel ist neu, aber von privat gekauft. Sie arbeitet eigentlich sehr leichtgängig. Es sieht nicht so aus, als wäre die Gabel schon mal offen gewesen.

Gruß

Uwe


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (6. März 2015)

Hallo Uwe,

ja, die Einbaulänge der Luftgabelnb variiert je nach Luftdruck leicht - das ist Fakt und wird nicht mal eben so kommuniziert. Deswegen war ich da auch nicht sehr detailliert mit meiner Aussage.
Nach unserer Erfahrnung variiert der Federweg um +-3mm, in einer solchen Grössenordnung wir man keine Veränderung am Fahrverhalten feststellen können.
Wie es aussiht, bleibt abschliessend der Federweg aber immer so um die 53mm?

Ich würde die Gabel mit etwa 10~20% SAG abstimmen wenn der Junior auf dem Rad sitzt. also darf die Gabel zwischen 6~12mm eintauchen beim Aufitzen. Ich würde ihn dann mal eine Proberunde drehen lassen um herauszufinden, ob die Abstimmung zu straff oder zu weich ist.

Mit Öl in der Gabel ist die Ölschmierung der Luftkammer wie aber auch das Dämfunsöl gemeint; 5ml gehen in die Luftkammer (10W40 Motorenöl von MOTOREX bei uns in der Fertigung) und 90ml gehen in die Dämpfung (offizielles Gabelöl "10W", aber mit 7.5W geht die Gabel etwas besser). Warum so wenig wie nötig? Die Gabel, wenn vollkommen zusammen gedrückt, hat auch auf der Ölseite eingeschlossene Luft - die wird gebraucht um die Variierende Ölstandshöhe in der Dämpfung zu kompensieren. Und diese Luft wird natürlich auch komprimiert wenn die Gabel auf Block ist - ums weniger Platz für die Luft, desto weniger Platz haben die Luftteilchen. Und Luft lässt sich nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt komprimieren (das sieht man sehr gut an den Kennlinien der Federgabeln -> Sprichwort Progression).
Am Ende werden also Luft in Luftkammer und Luft über Öl zusammen kompromiert; was dabei herauskommt ist eine ungeheure Progression der Gabel (Kraft pro Weg) und man verliert Federweg und die Gabel "macht zu"...

Die Tauchrohreinheit / Gabebeine werden bei RST ausschliesslich mit Fett geschmiert, hier sollte ein gutes Fett zum Einsatz kommen.

Gruss aus Stuttgart, Stephan vom RST_Europe_Team.

PS.: also, was die 90ml in der Dämpfungsseite angeht, es geht auch mit ein bischen weniger Öl (das Ventil des Lockouts muss eben gut überdeckt sein); wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe, kann man auch 10ml weniger einfüllen. Warum wir das in der Fertigung nicht machen? weil man in Verbindung mit hohem Luftdruck immer noch sicher stellen muss, dass das Lockout 100% funktioniert...


----------



## storck-riesen (6. März 2015)

Hallo Stephan,

Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung. Ich habe die Gabel gerade ins Bike eingebaut und nochmal bei verschiedenen Luftdrücken den Federweg gemessen. Bis ca. 5bar sind es ca. 54mm. Geht man über 5bar kommen nochmal 2-3mm hinzu. Wir werden morgen mal mit 3bar beginnen. Der Lockout funktioniert prima.

Grüße

Uwe


----------



## supperharry (23. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen. 
Auf der Rst First meiner Kinder fehlt die Zugstufe. 
Kann man sie nachrüsten? 
Gruß


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (27. Dezember 2019)

Hallo superharry,

solltest du die F1RST 24 ohne Zugstufe haben, dann wird ein Tuning schwierig.
Man KANN theoretisch umbauen, muss aber die Tauchrohreinheit aufbohren um die M12 Mutter Zugstufen-Kolbenstange zu befestigen.

Das ganze muss aber sehr exakt zentrisch und winklig geschehen, ausserdem hantiert man mit Magnesius, das ist leicht entzündlich, alles in allem eine harte Nuss 

Insgesamt ist die abgespeckte Variante der F1RST 24 ein Zugeständnis an CANNONDALE gewesen, die eine extrem günstige Gabel haben wollten; da hat leider die Performance erheblich gelitten. Die Lockout Kartusche ist unproblematisch weil ziemlich unkaputtbar, deren Performance ist jedoch nicht mit dem der normalen OCR Variante der F1RST 24 vergleichbar.

LG & frohe Weihnachten vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## bastl-axel (27. Dezember 2019)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> ..muss aber die Tauchrohreinheit aufbohren um die M12 Mutter Zugstufen-Kolbenstange zu befestigen.


Schlüsselweite 12 mm oder wirklich ein 12 mm dickes Gewinde?


RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> ..außerdem hantiert man mit Magnesium, das ist leicht entzündlich,


Nur die trockenen Späne, also keine Panik. Etwas Kettenspray auftragen und es passiert nix.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (27. Dezember 2019)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Schlüsselweite 12 mm oder wirklich ein 12 mm dickes Gewinde?
> 
> Nur die trockenen Späne, also keine Panik. Etwas Kettenspray auftragen und es passiert nix.



Ein M12 Gewinde muss in die Tauchrohreinheit geschnitten werden, Linksgewinde um genau zu sein.
Dann braucht man aber noch die Komponenten wie rebound Einheit & Lockout Einheit (zzg. Gabelöl) also alles in allem eine recht hohe Investition. Die Frage bleibt ob sich eine gebrauchte F1RST 24 auftreiben lässt damit man sich die Sachen wie Gewinde-Schneiden sparen kann.

Cheers, Stephan vom RST_Europe_Team.


----------



## supperharry (27. Dezember 2019)

Angenommen, ich wäre in der Lage das 12-er Gewinde in die Tauchrohre zu schneiden, wäre da noch etwas zu beachten? 
Die Zug- und Druckstufe findet man noch im Netz. 

Die Gabel geht in der Kälte ziemlich zäh.


----------



## Xenofly (29. April 2020)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist die abgespeckte Variante der F1RST 24 ein Zugeständnis an CANNONDALE gewesen, die eine extrem günstige Gabel haben wollten; da hat leider die Performance erheblich gelitten. Die Lockout Kartusche ist unproblematisch weil ziemlich unkaputtbar, deren Performance ist jedoch nicht mit dem der normalen OCR Variante der F1RST 24 vergleichbar.
> 
> LG & frohe Weihnachten vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.



Beabsichtige ein 24er Cannonsale mit F1RST Air 24 zu kaufen und hab diesen Thread gerade zufällig gefunden.
Kann man zu der Performance der abgespeckten Version noch etwas genaueres sagen? Wie stark fallen die Unterschiede ins Gewicht? 
Geplant ist ein Einsatz in Trails mit leichten Sprüngen („Rote Abfahrt“) durch 20kg schweren/leichten Rider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supperharry (30. April 2020)

Die Unterschiede sind schon bemerkbar.  Die abgespeckte Version besitzt einen gekapselten Dämpfer an dem man nichts verstellen/ändern kann. Ausserdem hat meine Gabel dazu tendiert, bei kalten Temperaturen sich zu versteifen. 
Die "Vollversion" ist zwar auch keine High-end Gabel, aber du hast wenigstens die Möglichkeit die Zug- und Druckstufe ein wenig anzupassen und evtl, mit Ölviscosität zu experimentieren. 
Gewichtstechnisch gibt es keine großen Unterschiede.


----------



## Meavis (3. Mai 2020)

RST_Europe_Team schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist die abgespeckte Variante der F1RST 24 ein Zugeständnis an CANNONDALE gewesen, die eine extrem günstige Gabel haben wollten; da hat leider die Performance erheblich gelitten. Die Lockout Kartusche ist unproblematisch weil ziemlich unkaputtbar, deren Performance ist jedoch nicht mit dem der normalen OCR Variante der F1RST 24 vergleichbar.



Hallo RST_Europe_Team,

mein Sohn hat ein Cannondale Race 24 Fahrrad mit einer RST First Air 24. Nachdem die Gabel gelegentlich extrem schwergängig war, habe ich sie heute mal zerlegt. Die Lockout Kartusche hat an der oberen Verschraubung und an der unten angebrachten Langmutter Grünspan angesetzt. Die Kartusche läuft ziemlich kratzig, wenn ich sie von Hand bewege. Wenn ich sie auf den Kopf stelle scheint es ein wenig besser zu sein. Daher vermute ich, dass sich im inneren der Kartusche irgendwelche Partikel abgesetzt haben. Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, ist für das Teil keine Wartung vorgesehen. Leider habe ich die Kartusche auch nirgends als Ersatzteil gefunden.

Gibt es die Kartusche irgendwo als Ersatzteil zu kaufen oder habt ihr vielleicht andere Tipps um die Gabel wieder in Schuss zu bekommen?


Viele Grüße

Meavis

Edit: Nachdem ich alles geschmiert und wieder zusammengebaut habe, läuft die Gabel wieder deutlich besser als vorher. Ob das jetzt an der Schmierung, am Schütteln oder an der Außentemperatur hängt, kann ich im Moment leider nicht sagen. Die nächste Tour wird zeigen, ob die Verbesserung auch von Dauer ist.


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo Meavis,

ja, irgendwie ist die Unterhaltung hier ein wenig unter gegangen, nichts desto trotz hier kurz ein paar Fakten zu F1RST 24 TnL.
Die geschlossene Kartusche gibt es zu kaufen, ist nur leider etwas versteckt: https://www.paul-lange.de/shop/de/r...f-versofirst-24-oe-265-mm.html?sbeg=rst+verso

Diese hat bauartbedingt (da sie 100% dicht halten muss über Jahre), eine recht zäh laufene U-Cup Dichtung samt Buchse um Querkräfte aufnehmen zu können. Das bedingt deren interne Reibung; zudem hat sie kleine Ports in Druckstufenrichtung, wenn die Stöße größer werden dann kommt es zu einer Art Hydrolock (analog zum Schieben von 20 Menschen im Brandfall durch eine kleine Wohnungstür).

Alles in allem ist diese Kartusche dann also die Fußfessel der Gabel, welche die Performance gewaltig leiden lässt. 
Wie gesagt, den Herstellern geht nichts wichtigeres durch den Kopf als ein "attraktives Preissschild" am Bike... da können wir nicht die volle Performance für das gleiche Geld leifern und müssen (leider) unser Produkt abspecken. Die Gabel geht im Low Speed Bereich auch gar nicht so schlecht wenn sie einen vollen Service bekommen hatte.

Läuft die Forke immer noch besser nach dem Tuning?

Cheers & Liebe Güße vom Stephan, RST_Europe_Team


----------



## Meavis (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo Stephan, RST_Europe_Team,

danke für den Link zu der Kartusche, das habe ich alleine nicht gefunden.
Bis jetzt läuft die Gabel nach dem Service auch ohne Austausch der Dämpferkartusche wunderbar. 

Viele Grüße
Meavis


----------



## RST_Europe_Team (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo Meavis,

na dann mal viel Spaß dem Junior auf coolen Trails 

LG Stephan, RST_Europe_Team.


----------

